# [SOLVED] problems setting up wireless router



## d4thomas (Feb 16, 2008)

Recently had to have my modem replaced and since then I have been unable to connect my router. All the lights come up correct but no internet connection. Only have internet connection if only using the modem. I am using a d-link WBR2310 router and OS is windows vista. When I try to configure the router by entering the IP address 192.168.0.1 it does not open. It brings up a google listing. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## d4thomas (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: problems setting up wireless router*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Thomas>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=145ms TTL=55
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=149ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=147ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 140ms, Maximum = 149ms, Average = 145ms

C:\Users\Thomas>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=58
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=58
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=58
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 65ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 65ms

C:\Users\Thomas>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D4THOMAS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ab.hsia.telus.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ab.hsia.telus.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B9-73-70-B2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4b9b:45cc:8:d1aa:5004:a323:8507(Pref
erred)
Site-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fec0::8:d1aa:5004:a323:8507%2(Preferred)

Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:4b9b:45cc:8:45e8:f96e:46c5:a372(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d1aa:5004:a323:8507%8(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 75.155.69.204(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : February-16-08 10:29:11 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : February-20-08 10:29:11 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.155.64.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.115.152.133
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333689
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 154.11.129.59
154.11.129.187
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e66:2803:1214:b464:ba33(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2803:1214:b464:ba33%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7225B89C-C910-42F1-A560-D0EFB0E77
4C1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ab.hsia.telus.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:4b9b:45cc::4b9b:45cc(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 154.11.129.59
154.11.129.187
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ab.hsia.telus.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:75.155.69.204%16(Preferred
)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 154.11.129.59
154.11.129.187
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Thomas>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: problems setting up wireless router*

You appear to have the modem connected to one of the router's LAN ports, not the WAN port. Connect it to the correct port and see if that helps.


----------



## d4thomas (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: problems setting up wireless router*

Sorry I ipconfig / all with only the modem attached. Cables are connected properly from the modem to the router and router to the computer. I copied down the info with the router attached now:

Microsoft Windows[Version 6.0.60000]

c:\Users\Thomas>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name ..................4THOMAS
Primary Dns Suffix.........:
Node Type...................:Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled.........:No
WINS Proxy Enabled.......:No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Sufffix: 
Description...................:Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address............:00-1B-B9-73-70-B2
DHCP Enabled................: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address..: 169.254.133.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask..................: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway.............: 
NetBIOS over Tcpip.........:Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*6:

Media State..................: Media Disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix.:
Description............................: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address.....................: 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled.........................:No
Autoconfiguration Enabled.........:Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*7:

Media State............................:Media Disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix.:
Description..............................:isatap.{7225B89C-C910-42F1-A560-D0EFB0E774C1}
Physical Address.......................:00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled...........................:No
Autoconfiguration Enabled...........:Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*9:

Media State..............................:Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix.:
Description...........................: 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address....................: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled........................:No
Autoconfiguration Enabled........:Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*11:

Media State...........................:Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix...:
Description..............................:isatap.ab.hsia.telus.net
DHCP Enabled...........................:No
Autoconfiguration Enabled...........:Yes

C:\Users\Thomas>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Ping: transmit failed, error code 1231
Ping: transmit failed, error code 1231
Ping: transmit failed, error code 1231
Ping: transmit failed, error code 1231
Ping Statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent=4, Received=0 Lost=4(100%loss)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: problems setting up wireless router*

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## d4thomas (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: problems setting up wireless router*

Thanks for the help. It works now. The problem was that I was not reseting the router with the power on. I was doing it while it was off.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: problems setting up wireless router*

That does make a difference. :grin:


----------

